# sitting hen



## wynedot55 (May 20, 2009)

well it looks like i have 2 sitting hens.an both are sitting on air.i just hope they give up on the idea of sitting or its gonna be a rough 3wks.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 20, 2009)

Awww, you need to get them some fertile eggs.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 20, 2009)

oh no thats out of the question  dont need any doggoned roos i have to get rid of.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 20, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> oh no thats out of the question  dont need any doggoned roos i have to get rid of.


They are good to eat!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 20, 2009)

yes they are but mom dont like cooking anything we grow.she wants to get everything from the store.


----------



## Thewife (May 20, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Awww, you need to get them some fertile eggs.


I second that!
Everybody needs chicks!


I have one nesting on air, I took her golf balls away!  
I was waiting for one to hatch, years ago. Finally decided it had been too long, needed to run her off the nest! She was not on eggs, she was on 2 small pieces of flat shale rock?


----------



## Chirpy (May 20, 2009)

Some hens will eventually give up on sitting when nothing 'hatches' but it's awful to watch them sit there for weeks.  I have heard of a few hens that actually died sitting on the nest because they refused to get off until something hatched!

Can you give her two or three fertile eggs and then sell the chicks for $1 or $2 once they hatch?

If it were me - I'd try and break her broodiness.   Put her in a wire type cage with only a wire bottom (no solid floor) with NO nesting materials.   Give her food and water and let her sit in that on bare wire.  Generally that will break a broody by day four or five... sometimes it takes a week.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 20, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yes they are but mom dont like cooking anything we grow.she wants to get everything from the store.




I'd rather raise/grow my own food.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 20, 2009)

ive tryed the cage an that didnt work.so now i let emm sitt on air.


----------



## sunnygoats (May 20, 2009)

If you want to break the broodiness put them in an enclosure that has nowhere to nest. The longer they're allowed to be broody the longer it will take them to start laying again. I use a small chicken yard that can be closed off from the rest. I call it the "sin bin"!!! 

When you tried the cage, did you elevate it off the ground? If you use a cage with a wire bottom the air flow underneath will prevent the proper temperature and humidity needed to hatch eggs and the hen will give up.

Hope this helps! Good Luck!!!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 20, 2009)

yes it was off the ground.an that still didnt break her.


----------



## meme (Sep 25, 2010)

When my hens get broody, if you you don`t know what that is it means your hen is sitting on a nest, and pecking you, trying to hatch eggs. Anyway when my hens get broody, and i don`t want them to hatch eggs, i get a bucket of cold water, and dip her breast in the buckets  for thirty minutes.If it she is still broody the next day then I do it again. The next day just take her off the nest, and keep doing it.





                                                      good luck 
                                                              bye


----------

